# Stream playing non stop



## joplass (Jul 2, 2021)

Good afternoon,

To start with I did not know exactly where to post this.

A few days ago I streamed a radio station via firerox but now the last song keeps playing non stop. I have tried everything under the sun to try and turn off the song: reset firefox, reboot/shutdown the computer. Nothing shows up in htop as playing the song. When the computer starts the song starts to play.

Any pointers will be appreciated.


----------



## joplass (Jul 2, 2021)

whoa...after all the pain and sufferings, 
	
	



```
killall -u "username"
```
 did the trick.


----------



## joplass (Jul 10, 2021)

Sorry. My issue is not quite solved. Every time I turn on the machine as it's booting, the same stream is playing. I have to use the above command, the entire user session restart and, only then the stream stops. 

Thanks


----------



## ralphbsz (Jul 10, 2021)

joplass said:


> killall -u "username"


Either this post is an elaborate troll, or you are using a bit of a heavy hammer. Why not just press the power button?

OK, now serious: There must be better ways to find out what process is doing this. Have you tried a better tool than htop? Like for example run ps -auxww a few times, many seconds apart, then see what processes have used CPU time? Then correlate it with what processes are using network bandwidth? Then look at the parent of those processes?


----------



## joplass (Jul 10, 2021)

First I hate insults. What makes you think this post is a troll?


----------



## Geezer (Jul 10, 2021)

joplass said:


> Every time I turn on the machine as it's booting, the same stream is playing.



Really?


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jul 10, 2021)

joplass said:


> … When the computer starts the song starts to play. …



Which version of FreeBSD? What's the desktop environment? Packages from latest, or quarterly?


----------



## joplass (Jul 10, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> Which version of FreeBSD? What's the desktop environment? Packages from latest, or quarterly?


I am on 13.0-RELEASE. I use both spectrwm and twm on this machine no DE. Just yesterday a lot of updates came through. 

Thank you,


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jul 10, 2021)

Is playback from an inadvertently pinned tab?


----------



## joplass (Jul 10, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> Is playback from an inadvertently pinned tab?


I did not pin any tab on the browser but I will double-check. I am not home right now. I have this mystery, I played the stream on firefox. When the stream plays now, firefox is not running and htop does not show any musical application in use. One thing I forgot to try is to clear the firefox cache. Although that is far fetch, I will give it a go. I also noticed a firefox upgrade with a bunch of updates last night maybe something has changed. 

Really annoying.


----------



## ccammack (Jul 10, 2021)

Is `sndiod` running? Does the sound stop playing and then restart if you stop and then start the service?

`# service sndiod status
# service sndiod stop
# service sndiod start`

The bottom of the sound wiki has a section on Reporting Bugs that gives some commands to run to collect information. With the sound playing, run those and post the output.

`# uname -a
# cat /dev/sndstat
# mixer
# sysctl hw.snd
# sysctl dev.pcm`

Reboot, select option 5 at the boot menu to enable verbose messages, then `grep` for sound-related messages.

`# dmesg | grep 'pcm[0-9]'`


----------



## joplass (Jul 10, 2021)

I _think_ I solved my dilemma. I cleared the firefox cache that did not help. Then I thought about deleting /home altogether. While I was pondering on the later, I decided to delete .mozilla then rebooted the machine. So far the stream is not playing. 

Thanks to all who chipped in.


----------



## joplass (Jul 10, 2021)

Neubert said:


> Is `sndiod` running? Does the sound stop playing and then restart if you stop and then start the service?
> 
> `# service sndiod status
> # service sndiod stop
> ...


Thanks Neubert, I saw your post after I posted the previous reply.


----------



## ralphbsz (Jul 10, 2021)

joplass said:


> ... I decided to delete .mozilla then rebooted the machine. So far the stream is not playing.


That's another extremely heavy hammer. So now we know the music was coming from some web browser related task ... but we knew that beforehand too.

I guess it's too late now to actually debug it.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jul 11, 2021)

I'm similarly curious.



joplass said:


> … streamed a radio station …



Can you share its name? Ideally the address. Thanks.


----------



## joplass (Jul 11, 2021)

Here is the address. Let me also add that I listen to that station all the time and this is the first time I had such issue. 









						Tous les journaux et Podcasts - Radio France Internationale - RFI
					

Retrouvez tous les journaux diffusés sur l’antenne de RFI pour suivre l’actualité internationale, africaine, politique, culturelle ou sportive. Télécharger les podcasts pour écouter ou réécouter les…




					www.rfi.fr


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jul 11, 2021)

Thanks. I see nothing extraordinary about the site, for example: 




A wild guess, did you previously have an extension through which Firefox interacted with a separate application?

Here, for example: 


```
% ls -hl ~/.mozilla/native-messaging-hosts/open*
-rw-r--r--  1 grahamperrin  grahamperrin   217B  1 Feb  2020 /home/grahamperrin/.mozilla/native-messaging-hosts/open_with.json
%
```


----------



## joplass (Jul 11, 2021)

Not that I know of, "Adblock Plus" is the only extension I use.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jul 17, 2021)

joplass this doesn't really fit with what you encountered, but I thought of your case: 

Firefox opening site on its own


----------



## joplass (Jul 17, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> joplass this doesn't really fit with what you encountered, but I thought of your case:
> 
> Firefox opening site on its own


An eye opener.


----------

